# Snowboarding in Maryland



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Jay Peak? Ok I guess that is far away. Bummer. Hopefully TJ will chime in here.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

it depends what you call best places and reasonable drive.

The best place closest to you I would guess it's camel back, but if you want the best of the best two words  JAY PEAK , but then again, thats an over 8hr drive. I never rode in MD, so I am not sure if there any good resorts there.

This page might help you out 

United States Ski / Snowboard Area and Resort Information on SkiTown.com


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

in MD you have wisp out in deep creek area. prolly looking at 3-3.5 hours from baltimore.

your shortest drive would be to whitetail or liberty just over the PA state line. thats where most of us in MD and northern VA ride the most.

7 springs outside of pittsburg isnt really a bad drive either. prolly about the same as wisp for you.

also check out snowshoe in WV. its supposed to be pretty bad ass. its a good 5+ hours away but still closer than anything in NY or VT.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Simply^Ride said:


> The best place closest to you I would guess it's camel back, but if you want the best of the best two words  JAY PEAK , but then again, thats an over 8hr drive.


8 hours?! HAHA. took me and DCP somewhere around 12-13 from my house. but its only 3 by plane, according to Mooz (aka bastard)


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

damn that long? how fast were you driving, 30 mph :laugh:. It took me 7:50 from colonia, Nj to Jay peak, not sure why it took you so long. I was driving 5 over the speed limit.

-------------EDIT---------------

Could it be that I drove over night, there was no traffic at all, I only stopped once to eat and a dipper change  :laugh:.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

no we drove at night as well but you are also 4 hours northeast of us, and we ran into a little bit of weather and had to stop for gas and to pee a couple times.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Dcp584 said:


> and had to stop for gas and to pee a couple times.


read: when i drink coffee i pee like a little girl.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

Ive been to snowshoe, it is pretty nice, but doesnt even compare to alot of west coast resorts


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

the funny thing is that I got a bladder problem and I tend to pee A LOT, sometimes as frequent as 1 hour. I take medicine for it and everything, in this trip in particular I was pretty good I think I must of stopped about 4-5 times to pee. But I have this down to seconds, I pull the car over to the side of the road, get out, pee and done, less than 10 seconds :laugh:.

Been pulled over a couple of times for it, but as soon as the cops sees the meds for it, they always let me go. Hey I have to do what I have to do.

The pain in the ass with a over active bladder is sleeping, that fucking shit wakes me up all night , but oh well, I am pretty healthy otherwise , knock on wood.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

con3593 said:


> Ive been to snowshoe, it is pretty nice, but doesnt even compare to alot of west coast resorts


well nothing in the mid-atlantic can compare to out west.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

I agree none of the resort on the east compare to the west. But I had some amazing times at Jay Peak that I would not trade for anything, every time I hit that resort the conditions have been unbelievable.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

sugarbush was pretty fuckin nice....13 hour ride in a bus with 45 people was not though


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

I agree sugar bush has some very nice terrain to explore, but I found it to be a bit more $$$ than Jay was. But none the less I had a blast there, it's a shame that my friends made me leave early "they were tired" , assholes....


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

yeah, my binding broke at the summit, fun riding down with 1 strap holding my lead foot in. it was -36 at the summit, bolt got cold and snapped, it sucked


----------

